# sailing new england



## bondboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Will be sailing Mystic/Block Island/Martha's Vineyard/Nantucket/Montauck last 2 weeks of August in My Cape Dory 25. I will be solo and could use 1 crew member or perhaps join w/ other boats on same routes.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

nice cruise and a nice solo boat for it. have fun
Chris Cod

co-owner menger Oysterman 23 (1984) restoration in process.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

bondboy said:


> Will be sailing Mystic/Block Island/Martha's Vineyard/Nantucket/Montauck last 2 weeks of August in My Cape Dory 25. I will be solo and could use 1 crew member or perhaps join w/ other boats on same routes.


I may be able to do a few days.
Give me a call.


----------

